# Lancer un CD automatiquement.



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum pour cette question.

Alors voilà, j'ai un amis qui a développé un site HTML qui va se consulter sur CD-Rom et non sur le net.

Ce CD va tourner sur PC et mac. Il me demande comment on force un fichier à se lancer automatiquement (certainement le index.html) sur mac, lors de l'insertion du CD.

Par exemple, sur PC, il y a les fichiers autorun.inf où on inscrit le nom du fichier à lancer et le nom de l'appli qui doti l'ouvrir. Oui, mais et sur mac, comment fait-on cela ?

Par avance, merci.


----------



## jmini (10 Juin 2003)

Sur PC, c'est un fichier autorun... j'en avais trouvé un tout fait, il suffisait de changer un fichier texte, pour indiquer le fichier à charger...

Sur mac, c'est dans les préférences de Toast... que l'on fait ce réglage... Il faut choisir un certain type de CD, puis c'est dans les préférences... (je ne me rappelle plus de la fonction, mais une petite recherche dans la doc de Toast, et tu vas le trouver tout de suite...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

Ok, merci.

Sauf que le CD va être gravé pour mac et PC, à partir d'un PC... Il faut que je demande quel logiciel de gravure il a donc.

++
alex


----------

